# D20 in Gainesville, FL



## Eye Tyrant (May 2, 2002)

Another shot at trying to round up some folks prior to my move back to the Sunshine State in August.... Anyone out there in the area?


----------



## s0rn (May 6, 2002)

There are some people playing in Gainesville, in fact there is a web board setup for Gainesville RPG'ers:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gainesvilleRPG/

August is still a ways off, but my group might well need some people by then, if so we will keep you in mind.


----------

